# Sniff made it to his 1st Birthday!!



## raemandrea (Mar 18, 2013)

I got Sniff when he was 3.5 months old. He is definetly a work in progress. However, now at 13 months, he is a thriving, protective, loyal,and a wonderful companion to our whole family.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Way to go Sniff!

Gosh, that's such a cute name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww awesome!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Sniff!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

raemandrea said:


> I got Sniff when he was 3.5 months old. He is definetly a work in progress. However, now at 13 months, he is a thriving, protective, loyal,and a wonderful companion to our whole family.



Sniff is in the groove....being the GSD that we all know is there, dealing with those puppy months hoping for a good outcome like yours....and they most always do. It takes two to get a great pup...so good job on your behalf.

Good going,

SuperG


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think your title of this post should be, " I made it to Sniff's 1st birthday!"
Congratulations!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats to both of you! And happy birthday Sniff!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to Sniff! and what an adorable name! it's the first time ive heard it. Cute!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats!! Great looking GSD, and a great name.
Happy belated.


----------



## raemandrea (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Yes it was an ordeal, but very rewarding. He is an amazing pup that has stolen my whole family's heart!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Sniff. Wishing you many, many more.


----------

